

It Knows Where You Are, and What You’re Looking For - jmtame
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/03/technology/internet/03local.html

======
milkshakes
I believe that Loopt's aggressive integration with other related sites is a
prescient move, as the services that integrate into more external sites in
general will increase their relevance and reach. I can't wait to see the list
of sites they have integrated with, and I wonder what sites will be next?

Introducing this feature signals of a shift in focus, either toward opening up
their platform, and allowing third party services to make their own service
more useful, or establishing a foothold in event listing market with ambitions
to later directly compete with them.

I believe that the former would align with their business interests, while the
latter would align with improving the user's experience as well as allow loopt
to focus on its core product. I'm curious as to how they define their core
product, and how that might evolve.

Any ideas?

------
BRadmin
It will be extremely exciting to watch location-based advertising and
associated monetization models become a reality. I have a feeling Sam and
Loopt will be at the forefront of carving out this new frontier...

~~~
fnid
I'm not excited about it at all. I don't need more companies interrupting my
brainwaves trying to convince me to part with my money.

~~~
milkshakes
That's not the point. Though those companies will inevitably exist, there will
be others that build more creative, less intrusive/distracting business
models.

Remember advertising before adsense? Users with purchasing intent are now
provided a convenient means of acting upon that intent, and those without it
are far less annoyed by text ads, that are less interruptive than the banners
that that used to dominate the scene.

